# Hey Doc, Have you heard anything?



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

about Lynn's possible state record(West Virginia) blue? What was the length?

Check this one out guys....... I believe it was 29.75 caught by Doc's better half last weekend at the Cabela's King Kat Tournament at Gallipolis.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

As far as I know he hasn't heard anything yet. He is in St. Louis all week for training so I don't know if he took a computer with him or not. If I find out something I will let you know.

Larry


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks man, We'll miss you at the Bend. See you the next weekend for the Fish Off(Good luck).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I sent Doc a PM but hadn't heard from him, now I know why. Hurry back home so we can have all the details! 

I didn't want to post anything in case this was a secret. I'm glad to see all the club (Ohio Hills) guys tear it up at the Cabelas Tourney.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats on the pending record! Couldnt happen to better or more deserving people, its good to see something like this happen to some die-hards! It always seems like records are set by someone that was out bluegill fishing when "I couldnt believe it I caught this fish on 6 lbs test. I was fixin to clean it when my neighbor said you ougta have somebody weight that thing it might be a record!" Way to go Lynn & Tim!!!....Abu65


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys the company sent me to St.Louis for training this past week just got back and yes I got the call today 9-18-2009 Lynn's Blue is the new West Virginia State record fish 29.75# 42" long.

Doc


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Lynn Lange much respect Lady!

Bait was as tough today as I've seen all year. Would somone turn on some RAIN,lol!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg Lynn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

congrats to you lynn...i bet you are thrilled about catching a record fish


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Lynn ( and Doc) I know its always a team effort on the water and after all the time invested, couldnt have happened to any better folks!! Alway glad to see a "real" fisherperson catch a record fish as opposed to the Zebco 202 crowd. 

Salmonid


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Way to go Lynn ( and Doc) I know its always a team effort on the water and after all the time invested, couldnt have happened to any better folks!! Alway glad to see a "real" fisherperson catch a record fish as opposed to the Zebco 202 crowd.
> 
> Salmonid


HEY!!! I use a 202!!! JK


Congrats Lynn and to Doc as well. 2 of the most deserving people to have their name in the record book!!!!!!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a great fish and congrats on the record!

Is anyone else a little surprised that WV's state blue record is only a little under 30 lbs though?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I for one was shocked, that fish was on the scales and Tanner Taber the tournament director said that was one of the biggest Blues he had seen in this pool at which time Tom Long said he thought it was a state record, then the state biologist came up and said he thought for sure it was a state record because I'm the one that complies them, it won't last long as I know there are bigger ones than that in that pool, but I'm pretty thrilled that once again Lynn gets her name in the record books, and Team Lange is still catching good fish on the Ohio River and having a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

West Virginia's stocking program is only about five years old. WV DNR had staff at the Cabela's Tournament(Gallipolis) and at the Bend Area CARE Tournament(Mason) that past two weekends. This proves to me that they care about this program and they want to see more and bigger blues up here. Never was an over abundance of blues naturally above Robert C Byrd(Eureka) Locks and Dam. We fished below Eureka last winter trying for this record. At that time the record was a little over 24 lbs. and the best we came up with was 23 lbs. OHCC has fished from Belpre to Portsmouth on the Ohio for about the past 12 years. We see some nice blues in KY water from Ashland to Portsmouth. Been many years ago(I'm guessing 2002, Janet Fox caught a nice 29 lbs. blue during one of our tournaments out of Point Pleasant that would have probably held until Lynn's, but none of us even knew it at the time. That fish was released and I'm sure if it is still swimming it is a brute. There were also two blues over 30 lbs. released at the 2008 Point Pleasant/Cabelas tournament that were caught from the Ashland, Ky area.

With great shad and skipjack spawns the last three years and WV turning loose over 100,000 blues from Huntington to Parkersburg. I'm excited that in 10 years we'll have a great bluecat fishery up here!

Had a hard time getting Lynn in the picture with that blue,lol! Hats off to Doc and Lynn....great people, great catfish anglers, they both represent our sport well!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is Doc with a nice blue caught at the OHCC/Ashland tournament.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

A little late, but congrats to Lynn and to both of you still having fun!


----------

